# Übtertaken



## Averino (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß es gibt schon mehrer Threads dazu aber ich wollte Fragen ob ich mein System so lassen kann.

Temperatur 28-32 idle. 40-45.last


CPU läuft auf 3,6Ghz

Hab im Bios eingestellt.

CPU-Voltage: 1,25
PLL: auf 1,5 
FSB-Termination: auf 1,1
NB-Voltage: auf 1,1 
Ram-Voltage: 2,2


CPU:  E8400
Mainboard: Asus P5Q PRO/45


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2008)

ja, kannst wohl so lassen. Wenn die Temps stabil bleiben und keine Fehler/Abstürze auftauchen sollte es passen. Es gab durchaus schon Leute deren E8400 auf 4GHZ stabil lief.


----------



## Averino (27. Dezember 2008)

Bekomme beim Spielen UT3 einen bluescreen.
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## pampam (27. Dezember 2008)

Meine reaktion darauf währe einfach deutlich runtertakten und schauen ob
es sich bessert...


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2008)

ist eigentlich logisch...klar runtertakten und dann nochmal testen. Mit Prime95 solltest die Grenze finden.


----------



## Averino (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetz den Ram -Takt erhöht und das System läuft stabil. 
Wen es noch zu einen absturz kommen sollte, werde ich sofort auf Standart-takt reduzieren.
Will den CPU nicht ruinieren.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthrea...1065&page=4

Seite 4 genau durchlesen, den 64ten Beitrag.
Nicht vergessen, jeder PC ist anders. Aber die Wärte müsstens ungefair sein.

Mfg Franky


PS: Ich will keine werbung für andere Foren machen, aber da stehts halt ^^


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke hab die werte und mein System läuft (Happy)

Hoffe das Mainboard/CPU nimmt keinen Schaden, und wen ja wie kann man das sehen?


----------



## Wagga (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Temps unter 70 sind, gibts keinen Schaden.

Schaden an der CPu siehst du wenn sie spätestens nicht mehr geht.
Oder es raucht.
Meist schaltet sie aber durch sicherheitsabschlatung vorher ab.
Wenn die Temperatur unter 45 Min Prime95 nicht die 70 Grad übersteigt, dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Freut mich das es bei dir geklappt hat, ich werde mich heute oder morgen auch mal an die einstellungen wagen, aber jetzt mach ich erst die Installation eines andren PC´s fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

Also hab ihn jetz auf 3,6Ghz.

Bei den Temperaturen:

idle. 25-32C
last. 35-40C

mit 1000(ram takt) könnte ich spielend 4Ghz ereichen...

Frage: könnte ich es mit 800 auch schaffen?


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> Also hab ihn jetz auf 3,6Ghz.
> 
> Bei den Temperaturen:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du verstehst nicht richtig, was du da eigentlich machst. Die Taktung des Rams hat nichts mit dem maximal möglichen Takt der CPU zu tun.
Zumindest nicht direkt. Wenn du deine CPU übertakten möchtest, dann würde ich sehen, daß du mittels Teiler den Ram-Takt innerhalb der Spezifikation lässt und nicht etwa hoffnungslos übertaktest.

Angenommen der Tatsache, es handelt sich bei deinen Ram um PC6400, dann würde ich es für arg zweifelhaft halten, ob das Ding stabil läuft. Weil du die Dinger gerade um 100 Mhz übertaktet hättest, was schon arg grenzwertig ist.



Ausserdem würde ich nicht mit UT testen, sondern mit Prime95. Und bevor du hier deinen Ram schrottest, solltest du vielleicht erstmal ein bisschen mit der Spannung der CPU und der NB experimentieren. Vielleicht mal NB 1,116 oder so und CPU-Voltage von 1,25 auf 1,275 anpassen und dann mal Prime laufen lassen.


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetz  andere Einstellungen.
Ram ist auf 800mhz.(normal takt)
Das System wurde jetz 10Stunden Stabil mit Prime getestet....
Temperatur ging nie höher als 48°C


----------



## Wagga (28. Dezember 2008)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, welchen Kühler hast du und was war der Standarttakt?


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

Kühler: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...NF-1000/219937/?
Standarttakt vom CPU: 3Ghz Ram: 800

Voher waren die Temperaturen so um die 30-35°C last herum.
Jetz mit dem Übertaken gerade einmal 10°C höher.

CPU ist gerade auf 23°C idle.
(getestet mit SpeedFan)+Everest


Leider lese ich mich gerade erst in das Thema "Übertaken" ein, und mir ist klar welches Risiko dabei ist.

Meine jetzigen Bios einstellungen sind:

CPU Ratio [09.0]
FSB Frequency [400MHz]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-801MHz]
CPU Voltage [1,2500V] 
CPU GTL Reference [0,63]
CPU PLL Voltage [1,52]
FSB Termination Voltage [1,22]
DRAM Voltage [1,9]
NB Voltage [1,12]
SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCI Spread Spectrum [Disabled]


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

jopp, selber Kühler hab ich auch und zusätzlich 4x120mm Gehäuselüfter. Mein Q9550 läuft auf 4x3,6GHZ (4x2833MHZ ist Standart) und wird unter Last max. 55°C warm, der Quad hat aber auch ne deutlich höhere Hitzeentwicklung. Trotzdem ein super Lüfter, bei mir selbst unter voller Drehzahl nicht hörbar.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> Kühler: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...NF-1000/219937/?
> Standarttakt vom CPU: 3Ghz Ram: 800
> 
> Voher waren die Temperaturen so um die 30-35°C last herum.
> ...



Das Risiko ist relativ gering, wenn man weiß, was man macht. Die Werte sind soweit okay, da ist nichts grenzwertiges dabei. Temps sind auch absolut in Ordnung. Welchen Takt fährst du nun?


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> Kühler: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...NF-1000/219937/?
> Standarttakt vom CPU: 3Ghz Ram: 800
> 
> Voher waren die Temperaturen so um die 30-35°C last herum.
> ...



Das Risiko ist relativ gering, wenn man weiß, was man macht. Die Werte sind soweit okay, da ist nichts grenzwertiges dabei. Temps sind auch absolut in Odnung. Mehr als 3,6 geht nicht oder?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

Klos du hast doch auch nen Q9550, oder? Hast du zufällig max. Werte bzgl. übertakten an die ich mich halten könnte? Bin wie gesagt im Moment bei 3,6GHZ angelangt, läuft aber super stabil und einigermaßen kühl, mehr ist an sich nciht nötig aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, was maximal drin wäre.


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab ihn zur zeit auf 3,6Ghz laufen.
Überlege weiter zu gehen auf 4Ghz. Weil die Temperaturen noch in Ordnung sind.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Meiner ging bis 4 Ghz. Ist allerdings ein neues E0-Stepping, die tendenziell besser gehen. Wobei es natürlich auch keine Garantie gibt, es könnte auch sein, daß man mal einen schlechten E0 erwischt, oder auf der anderen Seite einen sehr guten C1. 

Im Moment habe ich meinen auf 3,4 laufen. Werte kann ich keine geben, da ich aktuell bei meinen Eltern bin. Ich weiß nur, daß ich die PLL auf 1,2 V hatte, NB hat 1,116 Volt und CPU-Voltage liegt aktuell glaub bei 1,275.

Max. Temp nach mehrstündigen Geprimel war bei 59°, was für einen Quadcore angemessen ist.

Bei 4 Ghz hatte ich die CPU-Voltage glaub auf 1,325, NB 1,2, PLL auf 1,25. So ungefähr war es zumindest, müsste für die genauen Werte erst nochmal testen.
Temps unter Prime nach mehreren Stunden gingen dann aber schon auf 65° hoch. NB gurkte glaub irgendwo bei 48° rum. 

Aber wie du schon selbst sagst, mehr als 3,6 braucht kein Mensch. 
Deswegen würde ich bei 3,6 eher in Richtung Spannungssenkung optimieren. Bei einer Übertaktung über 3,4 Ghz kommen in der Praxis kaum noch relevante Performance-Gewinne heraus, wie ich aus diversen Tabellen entnehmen konnte. Deswegen hatte ich mich dann schlußendlich auch auf diesen Takt eingeschossen.

Aber mit 3,6 scheinst du schon ein gutes Exemplar zu haben. Welche Spannungswerte hast du angepasst und wie hoch jeweils?


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

@Klos, könntest du mir vieleicht Werte geben die mir helfen meinen E8400 auf 4Ghz stabil laufen zu lassen.
Die Werte die ich jetz  hab hab ich ja schon gepostet. Wie weit könnte ich noch gehen?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

Averino Klos hat einen Q9550, da wird er zum E8400 wahrscheinlich keine Werte parat haben. Aber mal ehrlich: Brauchst du ihn wirklich auf 4GHZ? Mir persönlich wär da das Risiko zu hoch.

@Klos: Ich hab auch E0. Hab vergessen, dass ich ihn vor ca. 3 Wochen wieder auf Standarttakt geschraubt hab, inklusive Spannungen. Leider hab ich mir nur die Standartspannungen notiert, daher kann ich dir leider nichtmehr sagen auf was ich die hatte, aber das war so in etwa in dem selben Bereich wie du auch, aber ich kann mich auch irren.
Mich wunderts nur, ich hab den bei ner Spontanaktion wieder auf Normalleistung gebracht damit ich die Temps beim Standarttakt überwachen kann, hab aber vergessen es wieder hoch zu schrauben. Seither hab ich keine arg Performancelastigen Sachen mehr gemacht, aber über spürbar weniger Leistung kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Klar, die CPU ist auch so flott genug.

Eben nochmal gemessen und folgende Werte beim Standarttakt gefunden: 31°C Idle, 46°C unter Last nach 30min Prime95.

edit: War eben beim Nachbarn, der hat nen E8400. Er meint, er hatte ihn bis 3,6GHZ ohne die VCore oder sonstige Spannungen zu erhöhen. Alles was er darüber gemacht hat sind die Temps aber in den Himmel geschossen, also vorsichtig! Er hat ebenfalls nen Mugen und einen recht guten Airflow im Gehäuse, trotzdem wird seine CPU recht warm. Erst bei 1,4V NB kam er bei den 4GHZ stable an. Pass besser auf wenn du die CPU noch ne Weile laufen lassen willst.

edit: Ich traute trotz dem recht guten Temps. bei meiner CPU dem ganzen nicht im 24/7-Betrieb, daher bleibt meine erstmal wieder ne Weile auf Standarttakt.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

CPU Ratio [09.0]
FSB Frequency [400MHz]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-801MHz]
CPU Voltage [1,2500V]
CPU GTL Reference [0,63]
CPU PLL Voltage [1,52]
FSB Termination Voltage [1,22]
DRAM Voltage [1,9]
NB Voltage [1,12]
SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCI Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

Wenn du die Werte meinst, dann könntest du auf jedenfall noch die CPU-Voltage weiter anheben. Als Grenze würde ich hier mal die 1,35 anpeilen. Vielleicht noch 1,375, aber mehr nicht. In OC-Foren haben den viele bis 1,45 V am laufen. Aber das muss ja nicht sein.

PLL-Voltage würde ich bis max. 1,55 gehen. Und NB-Voltage würde ich nicht mehr als 1,25 geben. Besser weniger. Den Rest würde ich mal so lassen.
Eine Musterlösung gibt es leider nicht. Jeder Prozessor und jedes Mainboard sind hier eigen, auch wenn es sich um die vermeintlich gleichen Modelle handelt.

Spiel einfach mit den Werten und halte die von mir oben geposteten max. Werte ein, dann sollte da auch nichts passieren.

Nimm aber immer kleine Schritte auf dem Weg nach oben und teste zwischendurch.

Edit: das meiste wirst du noch über die CPU-Voltage herausholen. Da bist du mit deinen 1,25 noch gut dabei. Könntest hier auch gleich mal 1,275 oder 1,3 geben und schauen, was noch geht. Reicht es schon für die 4 Ghz, dann natürlich wieder nach unten ausloten.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

Wow, Klos sagt max. 1,25 bei NB...wie gesagt, mein Nachbar hatte ihn ne Zeit auf 1,4 und das Teil läuft noch (zumindest noch vor 2mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich lass ihn auf 3,6Ghz, das Risiko ist mir doch zu groß. 
Und ist doch für das erstemal eine schöne zahl


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Gibt einige, die die NB weit höher haben. Aber wenn ich hier irgendwelche Empfehlungen poste, dann mit Bedacht und nur das, von dem ich mir sicher sein kann, dass da nichts passieren sollte.

Klar kann man die NB-Spannung auch auf 1,4 V fahren, wirklich gesund ist das nicht mehr. Vor allem bei dem Asus P5Q Pro, dass nicht gerade für eine gute Kühlung der NB bekannt ist.

Bis 1,2 V NB, 1,55 V PLL und 1,375 V CPU solltest du aber auf jedenfall im sicheren Bereich sein. Da kenn ich auch ganz andere Werte


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

mein Nachbar hat auf jeden Fall kein P5Q, egal ob Pro oder sonst was, sondern ein Gigabyte-Board. Genau genommen ein GigaByte GA X48 D6Q (ich hoff, das heißt auch wirklich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Averino (28. Dezember 2008)

@Klos, Danke für die super Beratung.
@Asoriel. ebenfalls Danke.

Also kann ich jetz die Einstellungen so lassen.
Ohne das ich gefahr gehe mein Mainboard/CPU zu Schrotten.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

japp, genau so ist es. Du kannst aber noch versuchen bei den Spannungen den niedrigsten Wert zu finden, damit lässt sich uU die Temp nochmal senken wobei die eh passt.

Glückwunsch zu nem Erfolgreichen OC-Projekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mein Nachbar hat auf jeden Fall kein P5Q, egal ob Pro oder sonst was, sondern ein Gigabyte-Board. Genau genommen ein GigaByte GA X48 DQ6 (ich hoff, das heißt auch wirklich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann verstehe ich auch, daß er sich etwas weiter herauswagt. Das Gigabyte DQ6 spielt in einer anderen Liga als das doch recht preiswerte Asus P5Q Pro und richtet sich an Overclocker, während das Asus doch eher unter die Kategorie "Mainstream" fällt. Allein die Kühlkörper sind hier von einer ganz anderen Qualität. Wobei ich auch vom Asus schon von sehr ordentlichen Ergebnissen gelesen habe. 4 Ghz mit einem 8400 sollten hier auch in den meisten Fällen drin sein, wobei das natürlich auch von der CPU abhängt. Man braucht halt auch ein bisschen Glück, denn die Streuung ist sehr groß.

Aber 3,6 Ghz ist doch auch schon ein sehr schöner Wert. Alles darüber ist was für OC-Enthusiasten, denen es einfach nur auf die Zahlen ankommt. Wirklich Sinn macht mehr Takt nicht mehr, da sich der tatsächliche Leistungsgewinn nach oben raus immer mehr in Grenzen hält. 

Und besonders in Spielen ist das ab einer bestimmten Grenze komplett irrelevant. Und die Grenze dürfte mit 3,6 Ghz eh schon gut überschritten sein.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ja im moment auch dabei meine E8400 zu OC´n. Auf 3,6GHz hab ich ihn, Prime läuft grad. 

Die Vcore is im Bios auf 1,2 und in Speedfan wird sie mit 1,17V angezeigt.

Und noch ne blöde frage,
in Everest Ultimate wird mir nur ein wert fürs Motherboard angezeigt, ist das die NB? Die is im Moment auf 41C



Ach nochwas:

Kann ich währed des Prime Tests wow oder so spieln?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

naja, die 3,6 GHZ waren ja bei nem Q9550 wobei ich ja mittlerweile wieder Standarttakt laufen hab. Unter Volllast kommt die CPU so schon kaum, also warum sollte groß an OC denken.

@Tronnic²: Mach doch mal nen Screen von Everest. 1,2V für die CPU ist echt in Ordnung. Wie haste du deine NB?

Edit: Meine CPU (Q9550) war bisher max. auf 3,6GHZ aber MIT erhöhter Spannung. Der E8400 vom Nachbarn dagegen ging bis 3,6GHZ OHNE die Spannung zu erhöhen, war aber schon auf 4,1GHZ wie er meinte.

Edit2: Ja, du kannst neben dem geprimel Wow spielen. Es geht ja im Prinzip nur darum, die CPU voll auszulasten. Ob jetzt WoW 35% übernimmt und Prime 65% oder Prime 100% ist in dem Fall egal denk ich. 
Fehler wird er trotzdem finden. IntelBurnTest kannst auch mal noch versuchen, der heizt nochmal mehr ein als Prime95.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich voll angst =/ Wenn der PC kaputt geht, dann muss ich wieder ne ewigkeit mit dem crap laptop rumspieln =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meine Bios Settings:

CPU Ratio Setting [Auto]
FSB Strap to North Bridge 333MHz
FSB Frequency [400]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-800]
DRAM Timing Control [Auto] 5.5.5.15
CPU Voltage [1,2V]

CPU PLL Voltage [1,6V] 
FSB Termination Voltage [1,2V]
DRAM Voltage [1,9 V]
North Bridge Voltage [1,18]
South Bridge Voltage [1,10]
Load Line Calibration Disabled
CPU GTL [0,63V]
Noth Bridge GTL [0,67]
CPU Spread Spectrum [ Disabled]
PCI-E Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Compatible]


Wie lange muss ich Prime laufen lassen? Und wie lange sollte man es *nicht* laufen lassen?

MfG Franky


----------



## Wagga (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 15-45 Minuten reichen aus, wenns in der Zeit stabil läuft ist ok.
Angst brauchst du eigentlich nur haben wenn die Temperatur die 70 Grad übersteigt.
Wenn Sie <70 ist, keine Sorge ist im Grünen Bereich.
Wenns zu abstürzen kommt oder instabil läuft dann entweder Spannung erhöhen oder runter takten.
Solang die Temperatur nicht über 70 Grad geht wird nichts gegrillt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ok, aber ich hab in anderen foren gelesen. Das bei denen Prime 8 Stunden gelaufen ist. Und dann immer noch ein BS kahm.

Hab übringeds die Prime settings genommen, wurden mir empfohlen: http://www.oc-liste.de/prime-settings.php

Da fällt mich nochwas ein, woran seh ich ob jetzt mein E8400 ein neurer oder ein ältere ist? Also  das mit dem E0 zeugs da.


----------



## RaDon27 (28. Dezember 2008)

Kannste unter anderem mit CPU-Z auslesen. Zeigt dir auch noch einige andere Interessante Sachen an (u.a. Spannungen, Taktraten usw)

Dein 800er RAM könnte auch mit niedrigerer Spannung laufen, 1,8V reichen normal aus um die zu betreiben (Falls du da was dran geändert hast, sollte die Spannung so Standartmäßig sein einfach lassen).
Bei 1000er 2,0 bis 2,1V und bei 1066er 2,1 bis 2,2V.

Übrigens würd ich als Anfänger komplett die Finger von Spannungen lassen. Die Gefahr, dass du da irgendwas grillst is zu groß. Erstma richtig schlau machen und dann schauen, was geht. Bedenke, dass dein Lüfter noch so gut kühlen kann, irgendwann machen die Innerein bei hohen Spannungen den Abgang... kann auch bei 50° Volllast passieren! Dann musst du auch deinen schrottigen Laptop net nutzen^^

Eidth sagt: mein E8400 läuft auf ner VCore von 1,25V und Takt 3,6GHz. Standartmäßig 1,275V. Wäre zwar auch mit der anderen Spannung (also der Höheren) gelaufen, will die CPU aber schonen wenn sie schon auf 3,6GHz läuft. Außerdem sind die Temps so auch in Ordnung. 44° unter Volllast sind okay. (mit nem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro)


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Also der Ram läuft auf 1,9V (Herstellerangabe ist von 1,9-2,3)

Und naja, mit den Spannungen hab ich mir ein wenig in nem OC Forum helfen lassen ^.^ Den da ist auch grad ne grosse Diskusion mit AsusP5Q-Pro und E8400

Die Takten den sogar auf 4GHz, bzw azuf 4,3. Aber das ist mir zu krass...


/Edit Sind den einige meiner Spannugen zu hoch? (die werte stehn ja alle oben).

Prime läuft jetzt schon seit einer Stunde ohne Probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

So.... ich denke mal das Testen reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prime Log:

Test Startete um 19:33 Uhr
[Sun Dec 28 19:48:56 2008]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Sun Dec 28 20:04:37 2008]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Sun Dec 28 20:19:43 2008]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Sun Dec 28 20:36:11 2008]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sun Dec 28 20:51:31 2008]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Test endete um 20:56 Uhr


CPU war nie heisser als 50C.

Ich denke mal so lass ichs. Danke euch allen =)

/Edit Ähhhmmmmmmmm, was ist das denn jetzt? Kahm auf einmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kanns nicht anklicken und gar nichts damit machen, ist einfach da.


----------



## Wagga (28. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> So.... ich denke mal das Testen reicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kenne das symbol bei WLAN wenn er beim Suchen des Netzwerks die Verbindung nicht findet, dies hat so ein Dreieck, kann es dir aber nicht sagen,
wenn du mit der maus drüberfährst, zeigt er nichts an?
Aber das System läuft stabil?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2008)

PC neustarten hilft oft Wunder. Versuch das mal. Ansonsten bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr -.-

Vorher hatte ich ja dieses EPU-6 Engine. Das taktete meinen PC auf 3,5Ghz. (ist ein programm das bei asus boards dabei ist). GTA4 lief auf ca. 25 FPS. Aber mit Prime 95 bekham ich nach einer Halben stunde nen bluescreen.

Deswegen habe ich ja erst das BIOS übertakten angefangen.

Er läuft jetzt stabil auf 3,6Ghz mit Prime95 und naja, jetzt hab ich aber in GTA4 nur noch so 20 FPS. 

An was kann das liegen? Das kann doch eig. gar nicht sein!!!!

http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff334/T...TA_Probs555.jpg


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetz VCore auf 1,1500. 

Damit reduziere ich also die Temperatur?


edit: hab jetz doch noch den ehrgeiz den CPU bischen nach Power zu kitzeln.

Und man glaubt es kaum er lauft gerade auf 3,8Ghz Stabil.
(Temperatur bei 50°C)
Einstellungen:


CPU Ratio [09.0]
FSB Frequency [420MHz]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-841MHz]
CPU Voltage [1,2750V](lote ich gleich nach unten aus, wen ich meinen max wert gefunden hab
CPU GTL Reference [0,63]
CPU PLL Voltage [1,52]
FSB Termination Voltage [1,22]
DRAM Voltage [1,9]
NB Voltage [1,14]
SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCI Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

Werde bis ich bei 4Ghz bin die Einstellungen posten. Sagt mir bitte wen sie schon in den Roten bereich gehen!

edit:er läuft jetz auf 4Ghz ich teste gerade mit Prime 10min noch keinen BS

Temperatur liegt bei 55°C VCore. ist aber noch nicht ausgelotet


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Das sind genau die selben werte wie ich hab (3,6 Ghz getaktet)

Das einzige was bei mir anders is, ist das:

DRAM Frequency [DDR2-801MHz]
CPU Voltage [1,2V]
NB Voltage [1,18]
SB Voltage [1,10]
Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]

(Edit: ach ja, die CPU Ratio hab ich auf Auto, das er doch noch ein wenig strom im Idle spart)


Meinst du ich kann einfach auf 4 Ghz gehn ohne angst auf beschädigung zu haben (mit meinen einstellungen)? Und was für ne FSB nimmst du für 4 Ghz? 444Mhz oder 445Mhz?

Hier meine einstellungen: http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff334/T...iosSettings.jpg


/Edit Also ich leg mich jetzt hin, sag mir morgen unbedingt obs geklappt hat ok?

Gut nacht =)


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> (Edit: ach ja, die CPU Ratio hab ich auf Auto, das er doch noch ein wenig strom im Idle spart)



Das hat mit dem Stromsparmechanismus überhaupt nichts zu tun. Auch wenn du die CPU-Ratio auf einen fixen Wert hast, greift trotzdem der Stromsparmechanismus, wenn er im Bios aktiviert ist. Um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen, er heißt bei Intel EIST (enhanced intel speedstep technology) und taktet dein System runter, wenn kaum Belastung vorliegt. Das ganze solltest du mit CPU-Z schön beobachten können, solang du im Windows unter Energieoptionen nicht "Höchstleistung" gewählt hast. 

Bei Höchstleistung fährt er dauerhaft auf vollen Touren, während er z.b. bei der Auswahl "Energiesparmodus" erst volle Taktung hat, wenn das System auch unter Last steht. Dummerweise hat EIST auch die Angewohnheit, öfters mal mitten im Spiel herunterzutakten, wenn kaum Last vorliegt. Auf plötzlich auftretende Leistungsspitzen kann es dann nicht mehr schnell genug reagieren. Die Folge -> evtl. öfters mal Ruckler im Spiel.

Deswegen bietet es sich an, vor dem Start eines Games auf Höchstleistung zu stellen und während des Desktop-Betriebes auf "Energiesparmodus".

Die anderen Stromsparmodis, welche aktuelle Rechner so mitbringen, wie etwa C1,C2...je nach dem, was die verbaute CPU unterstützt, sind die Stromsparmodis, die z.B. den Standby-Modus betreffen. 

Bei C1 ist z.b. der Chipsatz deaktiviert, während unter C2 zum Beispiel bei Mehrkernprozessoren einzelne inaktive Kerne schlafen gelegt werden. Der Cache bleibt aber weiterhin konsistent. Die ganz neuen haben dann noch C3, was das größte Sparpotenzial hat, aber auch die längste Aufwachphase. Kannst du auch alles im Bios einstellen.

Das mal als kleiner Guide bezüglich aktueller Energiesparmaßnahmen bei Intel. Aber der Multiplikator, egal ob auf "auto" oder fix, hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, bzw. hat er an sich schon, aber wie er eingestellt wurde ist völlig belanglos.


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

So Seit 2Stunden läuft der CPU auf 4Ghz Stabil.
(Temperaturen) 50-55°C unter last.

Konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, einen Benchmark.test zu machen jaja ich weiß (schwanz vergleichen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

Test-System:

E8400 3Ghz @4Ghz /Scythe Mugen SCINF-1000
2GB 800
Asus ENGTX260


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Nimms nicht persönlich Averino, aber du scheinst nicht wirklich zu wissen, was du da tust. Der Performance Gewinn wird immer kleiner je höher du die Leistung schraubst. Sie nimmt nicht linear zu!!

D.h. dass du von 3.0 auf 3.6 Ghz vielleicht nen Boost von 20% hast... von 3.6 auf 4.0 mit Pech gar keinen oder nur ein paar %, so dass sich im Verhältnis gesehen, die extraweite übertaktung GAR NICHT rentiert! Das einzige, was du damit machst, ist die CPU viel mehr anzustrengen. Weiter als nötig! 400 Mhz mehr sehen auf dem Papier zwar gut aus, bringen in der Region zum Zocken z.b. so gut wie nichts!

ausserdem macht die Vcore die cpu nicht "Kälter". bestimmte werte wirst du einstellen müssen, damit die CPU die Leistung überhaupt bringen kann. Bei den E8x00 Prozzis ist die zwar geringer als bei der alten E6x00er Reihe, trotzdem sollte man der CPU keine 4ghz zumuten,w enn man sie nicht braucht! Ausserdem hatten grade die E8200, E8400, 8500er der ersten Baureihe ein Problem mit der diode, die die Temperatur ausliest, d.h. dass die Temps, die dir Everest und CO ausgehen oftmals gar nicht stimmen und der echte Wert nur über das Verhältnis der angezeigten Werte (Delta T also die Differenz von beiden) ermittelt werden kann...

So kanns sein, dass deine Progs zwar anzeigen, dass er kühl läuft, aber in Programmen schon nicht mehr.. Könnte bei Tronnic der Fall sein, dass die CPU wegen Tempthrotteling speed abbaut, um nicht zu überhitzen..

Bevor du übertaktest, solltest du/ihr euch erstmal durchlesen, wie das überhaupt funktioniert, was möglich ist mit Luftkühlung, wie man sicher die Temps ermittelt, was stabil bedeutet usw.  Mal eben nen paar Zahlen im Bios umstellen, ist blanker Wahnsinn und geht mit Pech in die Hose!


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mir klar das der Unterschied nicht zu groß ist aber ich wollte mal testen wie weit mein CPU mitspiel.
Ich hab glaub ich 12-20Threads gelesen bevor ich überhaupt in den Bios gegangen bin.

Meine jetzigen Einstellunge sind wie folgt:

CPU Ratio [09.0]
FSB Frequency [445MHz]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-891MHz]
CPU Voltage [1,28125V]
CPU GTL Reference [0,63]
CPU PLL Voltage [1,52]
FSB Termination Voltage [1,24]
DRAM Voltage [1,92]
NB Voltage [1,22]
SB Voltage [1,10]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCI Spread Spectrum [Disabled


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persönlich Averino, aber du scheinst nicht wirklich zu wissen, was du da tust. Der Performance Gewinn wird immer kleiner je höher du die Leistung schraubst. Sie nimmt nicht linear zu!!


Stimmt wohl. Und bei seinem Benchmarkergebnis sieht man deutlich, das hier die Grafikkarte schon sehr stark limitiert.


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann den benchmark nun nimmer einsehen irgendwie. Aber bei 14.000 punkten nehm ich mal an, dass des auf Default einstellungen war. Da limitiert am Anfang der Prozessor extrem.. Da bringt der Schub von 3ghz auf 3.6 ne ganze Menge.. ERgo ist das Nadelöhr da eben der Prozzi..  Nur spielt heut eh niemand mehr wirklich auf ner 1024er Auflösung.. Je höher die Auflösung und zusatzeffekte wie Kantenglättung, Filter, Texturenquali usw desto mehr limitiert die Grafikkarte! Da bringen es nen paar MHZ mehr einfach nicht!

Wenns um reine CPU Rechenleistung beim Codieren geht, merkt man auf von 3.6 auf 4ghz noch was.. Für Spieler ist es einfach total überflüssig. Man lässt die cpu mehr arbeiten als sie müsste. Schmeisst gleichzeitig mehr Geld für Strom ausm Fenster und wie in deinem Fall Averino läuft der Ram ausserhalb seiner Specs von 800mhz, was WENN es läuft zwar nichts ausmacht, ausser das die Timings vom Ram automatisch runtergetaktet werden, je höher der Ram läuft, was den REchner sorum wieder lahmer macht, einfach ausgedrückt..

Also müsstest du nun noch die Grenzen des Rams ausloten, damit er ausserhalb der Spezifikationen trotzdem mit guten Zeiten läuft, was ich z.b. schwerer finde als nen bissi den rechner hochzuschrauben. Tu dir selbst nen gefallen und stell ihn auf 3.6 zurück.. 

Das sind nette 9er Multi mit 400 Takt... der Ramtimer läuft dann schön 1/2 und du wirst deine CL4 oder je nach ram CL5er Timings beibehalten.. Denn och die Ram Geschwindigkeit wirkt sich auf das System aus.. Mehr als einem lieb sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Lahmer Speicher, lahmes system


edit: Noch ne Sache zum Schwanzmark 06. Mein Rechner läuft da mit knapp 16800 Punkten durch, nur zocken kann ich damit genauso gut wie jemand mit nem 14000 oder 12000 punkte system! Die mehr punkte sind bei mir nur der Quadcore mit OC... Der BEnchmark sagt einfach zu wenig aus. Interessant wäre bei CPU OC Sachen wie PI berechnung (SuperPI) z.b.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Ich kann den benchmark nun nimmer einsehen irgendwie. Aber bei 14.000 punkten nehm ich mal an, dass des auf Default einstellungen war. Da limitiert am Anfang der Prozessor extrem.. Da bringt der Schub von 3ghz auf 3.6 ne ganze Menge.. ERgo ist das Nadelöhr da eben der Prozzi..


Naja ich habe zwar ein Quad CPU mit 3,2 GHz ,aber ohne zu übertakten komme ich locker auf über 17K (GF 9800GX2)


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

Jop hab ihn wieder auf 3,6Ghz gestellt. wie gesagt hab nur plötzlich lust bekommen und wollte den max wert meines CPU erfassen...

@Danke


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja ich habe zwar ein Quad CPU mit 3,2 GHz ,aber ohne zu übertakten komme ich locker auf über 17K (GF 9800GX2)



Jo. 

Quadcore gibt von Grund aus mehr punkte in der CPU Wertung. und die Karte mein ich war eine, die gerade im 06er MArk sehr gut geht. Von den 2 GPUs mal abgesehen. Mein Quad läuft auch auf 3.2ghz 24/7 (Q6600) mit ner HD4870, die im 06er gegen ne GX2 einfach nicht die Punkte macht... Mit ner X2 sähs wieder anders aus...

jetzt schrau deinen Prozzi auf 4ghz und es kommen sicherlich 19 oder 20k raus. Bei mir laufne z.b. 3.6 GHZ nicht mehr stabil. Ich bekomme z.b. auf keinen 9er Multi stabil... standard läuft meiner 9x266... bei 270er bus, startet er schon nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Eben ein dummes exemplar erwischt


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Jeah hab meine CPU auf drölftausend GHZ hochgetacktet jetzt bin ich r0XxX0R und kann alle Games auf max zocken obwohl cih nur ne Geforce 2 hab /ironie off

Was wollt ihr alle mit Übertakten?
Ok, ich dachte auch mal daran weil mein amd Athlon 64x X2 6000+ unter last ca 25C° warm wird aber habs dann doch gelassen.

Btw hätt ich irgendwie gelacht wär dir die CPU umme Ohrn geflogen ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr alle mit Übertakten?


Ich übertakte ja gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt auch keinen Grund dafür. Sollte mal ein Programm rauskommen, wo mein Rechner nicht mehr ausreicht, muss eh neue Hardware her weil das Übertakten dann in der Regel eh nicht ausreichend ist.


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

Soweit wer es nicht gekommen. Weil ich Automatisch bei einem BS zurück Take.
Und das hat nix mit angeben zu tun. Manche leuten macht es einfach Spaß bischen was an seinem PC zu ändern/verbessern und wen was dabei Kaput geht,
ist das doch jeden sein entscheidung. Schadenfreude ist außerdem eine schlechte angewohnheit


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Jeah hab meine CPU auf drölftausend GHZ hochgetacktet jetzt bin ich r0XxX0R und kann alle Games auf max zocken obwohl cih nur ne Geforce 2 hab /ironie off
> 
> Was wollt ihr alle mit Übertakten?
> Ok, ich dachte auch mal daran weil mein amd Athlon 64x X2 6000+ unter last ca 25C° warm wird aber habs dann doch gelassen.
> ...




Da du ja so lieb danach fragst!

Für eine 4Kern CPU mit 3.2 GHZ hast du zu der Zeit, als ich mir meinen Rechner gekauft habe, locker an die 800-1000 Euro bezahlt! meine CPU hat aber nur 220 gekostet... Das ist allein schon ein Grund! Klar Standard läuft meiner nur mit 4x 2400..  Da ich aber sowohl Videobearbeitung, mehrere programme dafür gleichzeitig laufen habe und gerne allgemein mehrere Sachen nutze, kam einfach kein Dualcore mit 3ghz in Frage.  

Die 800MHz Übertaktung machen sich bei allen oben genannten Abläufen SEHR positiv bemerkbar und obendrein laufen Games flüssig, die es mit 2.4ghz nicht wirklich tun. Klar muss ich damit leben, dass ich die Garantie verspielt hab durch Übertaktung, aber gespart hab ich 800 euro, von denen mir gern noch 3 cpu kaputt gehen können.

Es gibt schon nen Grund, wieso Intel überlegt, das Übertakten über Routinen und Hardwareseitig zu unterbinden und nur bei den EXTREME Editionen zu erlauben, die ein vielfaches kosten. Denn jeder halbwegs versierte BAstler bekommt für wenig geld eine highend CPU.  Und das ist NICHT nur die Normalität in Eigenheimen. Sogar die alten Drecksmöhren von Athlon X² bei uns an der Arbeit (Ingenieurbüro für Stadt und Strassenplanung) sind übertaktet, was sich beim Ändern von großen Plänen wiederum bemerkbar macht.

Und um vom Prozi selbst zu reden. Ich hab den Q6600, der komplett baugleich mit dem Q6700 ist. Einziger Unterschied ist der höhere Multiplikator von 10, womit der Q6700 auf 2666 kommt. Der Multi selbst ist im Q6600 gesperrt. Kostenunterschied? Damals fast 300 Euro. Wegen nem gesperrten Multi. Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch fragen?


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar das der Unterschied nicht zu groß ist aber ich wollte mal testen wie weit mein CPU mitspiel.
> Ich hab glaub ich 12-20Threads gelesen bevor ich überhaupt in den Bios gegangen bin.
> 
> Meine jetzigen Einstellunge sind wie folgt:
> ...



Also 4 Ghz mit den Werten, Wow 

Du scheinst ein sehr gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Persönlich würde ich es aber auch bei 3,6 Ghz belassen, auch wenn ich die oberen Werte für unbedenklich halte und ich mir hier keine Sorgen machen würde. CPU-Voltage ist doch noch sehr human und auch die Northbridge liegt absolut im grünen Bereich. Der Rest weicht eh kaum bis garnicht vom Standardwert ab. Also würde meiner Meinung nach auch nichts dagegen sprechen, daß Ding weiterhin so laufen zu lassen, außer eben der fehlende Sinn hinter einer derart hohen Taktung. 

Hast du beim Ram die Latenzen selbst angepasst, oder SPD aktiviert? Weil den hast du ja auch übertaktet, wie ich sehe.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Da du ja so lieb danach fragst!
> 
> Für eine 4Kern CPU mit 3.2 GHZ hast du zu der Zeit, als ich mir meinen Rechner gekauft habe, locker an die 800-1000 Euro bezahlt! meine CPU hat aber nur 220 gekostet... Das ist allein schon ein Grund! Klar Standard läuft meiner nur mit 4x 2400..  Da ich aber sowohl Videobearbeitung, mehrere programme dafür gleichzeitig laufen habe und gerne allgemein mehrere Sachen nutze, kam einfach kein Dualcore mit 3ghz in Frage.
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn die CPU im Eimer ist, meinst du die gucken die sich auch nur einmal an?Was meinste wieviel da am Tag zurückgeschickt wird. Da bekommste schnell ne neue und gut is.Und wenn man meint die CPU is kurz vorm abrauchen oder so einfach zurücktakten.Denn das beweisen das es mal übertaktet war ist sehr Teuer für Intel Amd Whatever darum macht man das auchnicht


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die CPU im Eimer ist, meinst du die gucken die sich auch nur einmal an?Was meinste wieviel da am Tag zurückgeschickt wird. Da bekommste schnell ne neue und gut is.Und wenn man meint die CPU is kurz vorm abrauchen oder so einfach zurücktakten.Denn das beweisen das es mal übertaktet war ist sehr Teuer für Intel Amd Whatever darum macht man das auchnicht


 
@Shurkien? hast du in diesen Forum die letzen Beiträge verfolgt?
Jedem ist hir klar das seine Garantie mit dem Übertaken weg ist, das ist also nix neues.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Averino schrieb:


> @Shurkien? hast du in diesen Forum die letzen Beiträge verfolgt?
> Jedem ist hir klar das seine Garantie mit dem Übertaken weg ist, das ist also nix neues.




Hast du meine Antwort gelesen hättest dann würdest du das nicht schreiben..


----------



## Averino (29. Dezember 2008)

Welche Antwort, Deine Antwort war also.
Es ist für AMD und Intel Teuer, deswegen ist die Garatie weg und deswegen macht man es auch nicht.
Was ist dan an meiner Antwort auf dein Argument Falsch?

Wie gesagt ich hab rein gemeint das jeder im Klaren ist das die Garantie weg ist.

edit: Es ist nicht nur teuer sondern wieso sollte eine Firma einen CPU/Hardwear zurück nehmen die durch das verschulden
des Käufers Kaputt ging. Wen du aber nichts dazu beigetragen hast tauscht dir die Firma(fals Garantie vorhanden) die Ware ohne 
Probleme um.

Glaubst du wircklich die Überprüfen nicht ob der CPU übertakt war?
Das ist eine Arbeit von 4Min. Und sich dan 150Euro zu Sparen, wo der Mitarbeiter der das Überprüft 10euro die Stunde kostet lohnt sich nicht?


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Wieso? In der Regel stirbt die CPU n ur den Hitzetod, wenn entweder der Lüfter nicht drauf war oder nicht zu gut angedrückt. Oder weil das ding intern zu heiss war.. Beides entwickelt andere thermische ausprägungen. und den Heatspreader zu entfernen, ist nicht wirklich schwer (Rasierklinge sei dank) und auch nicht teuer, wenn die cpu eh im Eimer ist.

OCen erfolgt logischerweise auf eigene Gefahr hin. Mir gehts einzig und allein darum, dass ich mir vom Geld der damals 800-1000 euro teuren CPU halt man ganz einfach 4 kleine hätte kaufen können. Und mit ein bissel Ahnung geht die beim übertakten auch nicht kaputt. Solang man es nicht übertreibt, die grenzen länger testet usw hat man für kleines Geld einen prima Rechner, für den man im Normalfall gleich ein paar Scheine mehr hinblättert.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Das ist genauso mit Festplatten.

Ich hatte meine alte 500GB Festplatte zum testen mal eingeschickt obwohl sie voll Funktionstüchtig war.4tage später hatte ich ne Nigelnagel neue bei mir im PC.Die gucken die nichtmal geschweige denn schließen die an.
Und genauso ist mit den CPU's wieso unnötig viel Geld verballern für das testen wenn die meisten Leute doch eh nur defekte Geräte einschicken?Die schließen die denk ich mla auch nicht wirklich an.DIe machen damit vermutlich nix einfasch in Müll damit und neue..


----------



## Wagga (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die HD noch wobei, ist schwachsinn war beim Mp3Player noch Datenzugang habe ich diese mit Tuneup Shredder vernichtet, man weiß eben nicht ob die nicht doch sich die Dateien angucken bzw. den AUfwand betreiben und selbst formatierte Datenträger wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Ach leute, was soll ich denn jetzt mit meinem GTA4 machen? =(((( Es kann doch einfach NICHT sein, das ich mit meinem System nicht gut läuft (ca. 20 fps). Vorallem mit 2x3,6Ghz. Das ist doch UNMÖGLICH! Wenn ich mir die minimum vorraussetungen anschau, dann binn ich wirklich am überlegen wie sie die rausbekommen haben. 

Ich hab testeweise bei meinem PC mal alles auf 0 Runtergeschraubt, auflösung auf 800x600, sichtweite 0, alles 0, rendern niedrig, details niedrig. Und das lustige ist: Er läuft dann auch nur auf 20-25FPS.

Es ist echt total rätselhaft...... =/

Irgendwie macht mich das wütend...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit

Hier mal die Mindestvorraussetzugen von der CD abgeschrieben:

betriebssystem: Win Vista sp1 oder WinXP sp3
speicher: 1,5GB Vista / 1GB WinXP
graka: 256MB Nvidia 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900 
prozessor: IC2D 1,8GHz / AMD Athlon X2 2,4GHz

Alle daten die hier stehn sind für mich unglaubwürdig.... Das gibts net das es auf so ner kiste läuft.



//// Ich habs auf meinem Laptop ausprobiert... IC2D 2x2Ghz, 256MB Graka, 2GB RAM, WinVista


Und naja, es läuft schon mal *GAR NICHT*


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell, falls du es noch nicht probiert hast, ziehe dir noch den aktuellsten Treiber (nvidia). Der soll spziell für GTA4 einige Verbesserungen bereit halten.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab ATI (steht in signatur). Und ich hab die neusten treiber, vorher mit alten treibern gings ja gar nicht an =/


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> //// Ich habs auf meinem Laptop ausprobiert... IC2D 2x2Ghz, 256MB Graka, 2GB RAM, WinVista






Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hab ATI (steht in signatur). Und ich hab die neusten treiber, vorher mit alten treibern gings ja gar nicht an =/


Ja schon klar dachte eben wegen Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Aso, naja das hab ich nur testweise installiert um zu sehn ob die mindestvorraussetungen ausreichen. 

Meint ihr ich hab bei anderen neueren Spielen wie Crysis, COD5 usw auch solche FPS probleme? Denn ich hab grad gelesen das GTA schlecht programmiert is oder so.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2008)

Also andere Spiele sollten nicht diese Probleme machen. Zumindest habe ich davon bisher nichts gehört oder gelesen. 
Bei GTA4 dagegen, wenn man sich mal die Kundenbewertungen bei Amazon anschaut, grausig kann man da nur sagen. 80% sind negativ. Das hat sich nicht mal seit dem Patch großartig verbessert.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja, das Spiel lag schon länger bei mir rum. Ich konnte ja erst seit dem Patch spielen. Vorher hat ja die Graka gemäckert... 

Dann werd ich wohl meinen CPU bei 3,6GHz takt lassen und mich an die 20FPS gewöhnen, mann kann ja spieln. Aber.... irgendwie merkt mans ja schon... 


Schade


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel ist grottig programmiert. Mach dir nix draus. Ich habs auch gekauft. Das Game an sich ist echt gut, aber die ganzen Fehler machen es echt kaputt.

Probier mal den neusten Patch aus. Da gibts einen jetzt für. Bei meiner HD4870 liefen die neuen Treiber, glaub 8.11, echt gut.

Ansonsten was EXTREM leistung frisst, ist die Sichtweite. Stell die mall auf 20-40... danach wars och bei mir spielbar..

Aber du hast recht. Es ist schon affig, wenn ein Kollege es auf nem schlechteren REchner mit dualcore und nvidia 9800gtx besser spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

naja, an meiner graka liegts glaub ich nicht. Denn ob ich jetzt alles auf niedrig und 800x600 oder alles auf !MAX! mit 1920x1080 hab ich sogut wie gar keinen FPS unterschied. Und der neuste treiber ist 8.12 (den hab ich auch)


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

GTA4 hat enorme Probleme. Vor allem mit ATI-Karten. Und auch sonst sind die Hardware-Anforderungen jenseits von gut und böse.
Für GTA wird z.b. bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 mit 25 Sichtweite und mittlere Texturen eine GTX260/4870 empfohlen. Mehr brauchst du da garnicht erst einstellen. Damit hast du dann ungefähr Playstation3 Qualität. Die hohen Einstellungen sind für die Computer nächstes Jahr, so ein Rockstar-Entwickler wörtlich.
Außerdem ist für GTA4 auch ein Quad garnicht mal so verkehrt. Ich habe es hier ja schon mal geschrieben, soweit ich weiß. GTA4 profitiert mehr als kein anderes Spiel von Quadcores, was man so liest.

Habe nen Benchmark gesehen, in dem ein 6600 Quad mit 2,4 Ghz die gleiche Leistung brachte, wie ein 8500 @4 Ghz. Das ist schon ziemlich enorm.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> naja, an meiner graka liegts glaub ich nicht. Denn ob ich jetzt alles auf niedrig und 800x600 oder alles auf !MAX! mit 1920x1080 hab ich sogut wie gar keinen FPS unterschied. Und der neuste treiber ist 8.12 (den hab ich auch)



Vielleicht liegt es einfach an der Kombination Spiel und ATI. Ich hatte das Phänomen bei FarCry2. Mit einer 4870 lief es bei mir einfach nicht flüssig. Zwei Stück hatte ich ausprobiert, gleiches Ergebnis. Dann eine Geforce GTX260 ausprobiert, welche von der Rohleistung einer 4870 ja ziemlich ähnlich ist und siehe da, es läuft auf einmal alles flüssig. 

An was es wirklich genau lag, werd ich wohl nie erfahren, aber sowas gibt es.

Edit: Irgendwelchen Käse über Treiber hast du nicht eingestellt, oder? Nicht, daß du da über Treiber vielleicht AA oder AF erzwingst und es vielleicht garnicht mehr weißt, daß es noch eingestellt ist.


----------



## Wagga (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde mir GTA 4 wohl im Januar kaufen.
Mal sehen bis dahin ist mein Q6700 vielleicht schon bei 3,0 GHZ.
Nur hoffentlich klappts mit der 4850, werde auf jedenfall vor dem Setup die Treiber erneuern ist noch 8.10 drauf.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

oha... trozdem total bescheuert gemacht! Ich hätte mir genau so gut nen quad core kaufen können. Is ja noch net so lang her, seit dem ich den PC hab... Hab ja nur DualCore genommen das ich die Spiele besser spielen kann. =/   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit Ich weis jetzt übrigends warum da so ein warndreieck war....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann das schon wieder sein? Langsam kotzt mich echt alles an!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Lol, daß mit dem Dreieck wusste ich garnicht. Aber mal ehrlich, dann brauchste dich nicht wundern, dass das Spiel nicht richtig bei dir läuft. Wenn es dir während dem Spielen von GTA andauernd den Treiber zerbröselt, dann ist da was faul.

Passiert das nur bei GTA?

Edit: mmh...also unter "atikmdag" findet man im Internet ein ganzes Meer von Berichten und Lösungen, die aber nur z.T. halfen. Scheint ein bekanntes Problem bei ATI zu sein. Was hast du diesbezüglich schon alles ausprobiert?


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Das ist das erste mal das das passiert ist. Ich war gerade in GTA, aufeinmal hies es "GTA bla bla bla.exe funktioniert nicht mehr"....  Dan kahm diese meldung und ich konnte grad noch so vor dem verblassen die druck taste drücken. Ich werd mich mal versuchen zu erkundigen.

///Schaut euch auch das mal bitte an: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Temperaturen meiner Graka zu hoch? Denn vor dem übertakten (des CPUs) war die nie höher als 75C...


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Also, meine wurde bis an die 100° heiß und laut ATI kann die das wohl auch ab. Hast du im Bios den PCI-Express Takt auf 100 Mhz fixiert, so wie ich es dir gesagt hatte?

Edit: Du hast eine ab Werk übertaktete ATI oder? Nimm mal bitte den Chiptakt von 800 auf 750 Mhz runter und versuche es mit GTA dann erneut und schau, ob das Problem noch auftritt.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Hm ok, dann muss ich den wert eben im CCC auf 750 MHz fixieren. Denn wenn ich am Desktop bin geht sie autom. auf 500 MHz runter. Eine kleine frage, der speichertakt ist standart 925MHz? Oder is der bei mir auch übertaktet? 

Was ich noch gelesen habe ist, das das Problem so gut wie behoben ist, wenn man Windows Aero style ausschaltet. Ich finde den aber so toll =/

Und dann hab ich noch gelesen, das es immer passiert wenn die Karte über 80C geht....

Da steht so VIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL..... jeder sagt was anderes und jeder hat ne andere lösung (oder auch keine lösung)...



/Edit  Ok, hab jetzt auf 750MHz gestellt. Jetzt geht sie bei der GPU Temp.(MEMIO) höchstens uaf 82C. Naja, werds jetzt mal in GTA versuchen. (meine AVG Frames beim ATI Tool sind jetzt aber nur noch 1570, sind 100 weniger als vorher)


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Karte sollte im 2D-Modus trotzdem noch runtertakten, auch wenn du den Chiptakt drosselst. Taktung des Rams müsste ich jetzt erst selber googeln, hab den gerade nicht im Kopf. Und scheiß auf avg-Frames von irgendwelchen Tools. Die 50 Mhz merkst du in Spielen unter dem Strich praktisch garnicht.

Das mit Aero hab ich auch gelesen. Könntest du natürlich auch versuchen, wobei ich nicht wüsste, wo da der Zusammenhang sein soll. Und auch sonst findet man noch tausend andere Lösungsansätze.


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

also 75 grad sind an für sich net viel..  bei 75% lüftergeschwindigkeit allerdings schon O.o

Meine unübertaktete 4870 (basis laufen die 750 gpu und 900 ram) wird unter volllast bei 50% lüftergeschwindigkeit vielleicht so warm.. in anspruchsvollen games reichen 40% lüfter, dass die immer unter 80 grad bleibt..  Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt...

Jedoch schraubt der treiber den lüfter beim zocken viel zu wenig nach oben.. da sind über 80 grad keine seltenheit.. daher stell ich mir die geschwindigkeit fest auf 30% ein und je nach game bis 40%


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja, jetzt beim spielen ist se auch nur bei 60C (wow) und bei gta max 75C. Selten 80.  Aber das vorhin war ja das ATI tool. Da kann ich mir gut vorstelln, das die karte bei 1600FPS ins schwitzen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber naja, was für ne ATI 4870 hast du?

Denn meine ist von Club3D, hab gelesn das die gerne mal warm werden. Mich hats halt nur gewunder, weil beim CPU is ja das max (angeblich) 70C. Und bei der GPU 100? hmmm, fand ich halt seltsam.


----------

